# Dogma K anyone?



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Well been wanting to put a Pinarello together so found what is suppose to be a new frame that is "real" so we will see in a few weeks when it arrives.
Anyone here riding one?


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Where did you get that frame??

I searched for months and could not get one in the states. (I tried everything and everywhere, and was finally told that Pinarello did not want to sell them in the US.)

I ended up buying a Dogma 65.1 Think 2, and I love mine. I was concerned about ride quality being too harsh, but that has not been the case at all. I cannot imagine riding anything else. It is beautiful, handles great and is comfortable. I love my Pinarello.

That white frame is beautiful. How are you building yours?

I went with DI2 and Enve wheels.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Found this one on the bay as I have my last 2 winter project bikes, it is coming from a bike shop over in Europe and have been guaranteed it was real so time will tell, I have been watching for one in white in either a Dogma K or Paris. Last winter I built a 2012 Cervelo S2 with Shimano 6800 11 speed and Mavic wheels and will probably build this similar. Here's the last 2..............


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

A couple more of the Pina..............


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

That is a very pretty bike. very rare indeed although I could swear I saw one at my LBS last year. they get a bunch of rare high end stuff like R3 Muds etc. what build are you planning? I ended up with campy on my dogma by accident and I love it!


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment.
It arrived yesterday and I cannot describe how great this thing looks, Pinarello paint and feel is off the chart!


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Well just put the finishing touch's on the DogmaK I picked up the frame off ebay all the way from a bike shop in Moldovia, Ultegra 11 speed build and I do plan on adding a set of Roll wheels eventually till then a set of my older Mavic's will do. Just did a 1/2 mile loop to check out the shifting, etc. ready for a 40 mile ride now ;-)


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

do you have a super long compression plug in there?

if not you should cut that steerer tube before going on any ride, that's not a safe setup. 

if you don't have a super long plug your stem is clamping down on empty steerer.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes it has a 2" plug in it, plan on an easy ride to check geometry were it is now and if good cut the steerer tube off about an inch to leave a bit of height adjustment should I or someone else need it later.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

call me crazy but from the top of the steerer to the bottom of the stem looks like quite a bit more than 2". As long as you know it's not safe like that it's all good.

the compression plug needs to go down far enough to be at the bottom of the stem. 

usually that means no more than 5mm of spacers above the stem.


----------

